# Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln



## Angel Andi (1. Februar 2005)

hallo Leute,

hab beim angeln mit der Feederrute vor meine Futtermischung selbst zu mischen, also ohne Teure Zutaten as dem Fachhandel. 
Was nehmt ihr für eure Mischung? Also Zutaten, was sind eure Geheimrezepte? Das würd mich mal interesieren.


----------



## muddyliz (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm


----------



## TobiTheFischer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Hallo also meine spezialmischung ist:
(bekommt man alles im Supermarkt)

2 Hand voll Paniermehl oder Semmelbrösel
1 H. voll Maismehl
1 p. Vanillezucker
gemahlene Haferflocken
gemahlenes Frolic
ein wenig schildkrötenfutter und wasser
als Partikel Maden und Mais bei kisigem, bei schlammigen Grund Nur Mais
Wasser aus der Leitung


----------



## altersalat (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Also meine besteht aus:
-Paniermehl
-Bisquitmehl
-Haferflocken
-versch. Lockstoffe
-Maismehl
-bisschen Feederfuttermischung
-eventuell kleingeriebener Honigkuchen
-und das wichtigste: Jede Menge Maden. ohne die geht nix, da is auch die futtermischung halb so wichtig. hauptsache genug Maden.


----------



## altersalat (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Ach ja der absolute Hammer:
wenn ich grad welchen da hab tu ich noch gekochte Hanfkörner dazu. Da kommen rotaugen ohne Ende.


----------



## feeder-peter (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Hallo Leute,

Wenn ich mir die Sachen mal Grob zusammen rechne ist das auch nicht günstiger als eine Preiswerte Feedermischung.
Es gibt Brauchbare Feedermischungen für 2,95 Euronen und bei einer abnahme von 20 Kg sogar schon für 2,50 Euro.
Warum soll ich dann noch anfangen zu mischen?
Und dann weiß ich noch nicht einmal ob meine Mischungen auch die Eigenschaften hat wie sie von einer Feedermischung zu erwarten sind.

Ist nur so ein Gedankengang von mir, wer mischen möchte kann es machen nur ob das wirklich so viel günstiger ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## tanner (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

@feeder-peter  Ich sehe es genauso, dann doch lieber einen 15kg Sack oder so kaufen, ist effektiver. Manche Händler haben auch Hausgemachtes, da gibts denn Rotaugenfutter 20kg Sack für 20€, da habe ich auch Brassen gut mit geangelt. Der Händler bekommts günstig weil er Waffel/Bisquit/Maismehl etc. in großen Portionen kauft und dann mischt. Ich schaffe mir nicht 10 Säcke a 15kg an. Habe für die Saison 20x1kg Mosella Select heavy Feeder für 45€ gekauft und Explosiv 15kg Sack 29€


----------



## Angel Andi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Das ist ja alles gut und schön mit dem Fertigfutter, aber darum ging es mir nicht. Ich wollte enfach mal wissen was Ihr mischt. Nicht die Preise von günstigen Fertigfutter. Außerdem finde ich 2,95 Euro fün Kilo schon recht teuer. Aber das kann man sehen wie man will. Es ist doch schöner wenn man, mit einem selbstgemischten Futter, seine Angelerfolge feiert und nicht die des Fertigfutters.


----------



## tanner (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

wenn ich mir dies nicht leisten könnte würde ich nur paniermehl kaufen 1kg so 70cent und dann bloß mit buttervanille(Ampulle) verfeinern. sättigt aber sehr und ist für die warme Jaheszeit.


----------



## Veit (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Denke auch so ne Mischung kann man höchstens Mal als Köderteig nehmen.
Das Problem bei den selbstgemachten Mischungen mit viel Paniermehl ist, dass sie wie Beton kleben. Fürs Feedern völlig untauglich, weil es ewig dauert bis das Zeug aus dem Korb raus ist.
Darum angle ich auch fast ausschließlich mit Fertigfutter. Gerade das Futter von den Dresdnern und Mosella ist auch relativ preisgünstig.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*



			
				Angel Andi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Leute,
> 
> hab beim angeln mit der Feederrute vor meine Futtermischung selbst zu mischen, also ohne Teure Zutaten as dem Fachhandel.
> Was nehmt ihr für eure Mischung? Also Zutaten, was sind eure Geheimrezepte? Das würd mich mal interesieren.


 
evtl.schreibst du mal für welche Art der Angelei du das Futter selbst mischen möchtest ...Fließgewässer (leichte oder starke Strömung) Stillgewässer welcher Art (Weiher,Baggersee oder Talsperre)
Klares Sauberes Wasser oder Trübes...etc!

*und was auch nicht UNWICHTIG ist*
*für welchen Zielfisch...eigentlich|kopfkrat *

Zu dem Thema kann man wenn möchte Seiten füllen...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## feeder-peter (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

@veit,

Die Dresdner habe ab diese Saison  auch zwei echt gute Feederfutter im Programm (Still und Fliesswasser).#6
Durfte sie schon testen und bin echt begeistert.
Aber leider hilft das Angel Andi auch nicht weiter, er möchte  ja seine Mischung selbst herstellen.
Ich hab hier mal eine Basis-Feedermischung.

30% Brotmehl (kein Paniermehl)
20% Waffelbisquit
20% Zwiebackmehl
10% Lebkuchenmehl
10% Hanfmehl
 5% Sojaschrot
 5% Vanille Aroma

Diese Mischung kann dann noch an die speziellen Bedingungen am Angelgewässer angeglichen werden.
Man kann hier mit der Zugabe von Waffelbisquit und Zwieback etwas spielen, mehr Bisquit und weniger Zwieback ergiebt mehr Klebkraft und umgekehrt weniger Klebkraft.


Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Angel Andi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

Das klingt doch nicht schlecht. Ich werd auch mal die Dresdener Mischung probieren und mal vergleichen was besser fängt. Auf den zielfisch wollte ich mich nicht festlegen, es ging ja um die Mischungen. In erste Linie natürlich für Weisfische wie Brassen und Rotaugen. Ich will an einer Talsperre angeln. Aber das wird jetzt wegen des Winters eh nichts. Hab mir jetzt mal in einer Bibliothek ein altes Buch ca. 1960 über natürliche Köder geholt, da werden natürlich die Futtermischungen ausschließlich selbst gemischt. Da gibts einiges zu probieren. Aber ich denke mal die haben dann auch nicht so gut gefangen. Ich weiß es nicht?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*



			
				Angel Andi schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt doch nicht schlecht. Ich werd auch mal die Dresdener Mischung probieren und mal vergleichen was besser fängt. Auf den zielfisch wollte ich mich nicht festlegen, es ging ja um die Mischungen. In erste Linie natürlich für Weisfische wie Brassen und Rotaugen. Ich will an einer Talsperre angeln. Aber das wird jetzt wegen des Winters eh nichts. Hab mir jetzt mal in einer Bibliothek ein altes Buch ca. 1960 über natürliche Köder geholt, da werden natürlich die Futtermischungen ausschließlich selbst gemischt. Da gibts einiges zu probieren. Aber ich denke mal die haben dann auch nicht so gut gefangen. Ich weiß es nicht?


 
denke schon das es damals anders war...#6 
wie kommst du drauf das in Talsperren jetzt nix geht?|kopfkrat 

Schick mir doch bitte per PM mal den Buchtitel und falls vorhanden die 
ISBN Nummer...

Danke im voraus#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Angel Andi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Futtermischung selbst gemacht beim Feederangeln*

In der Talsperre geht jetzt nichts weil sie leider zugefroren ist, aber nicht so das man drauf laufen kann. Da kann ich nichts machen. Dort wos nicht gefroren ist darf man natürlich nicht angeln  . Das Buch ist doch nicht ganz so alt, aus den 80iger Jahren und heißt "Natürliche Köder" von Manfred Wilke. ISBN ist leider mit dem Bibliothek Aufkleber zugeklebt. Zumindest unterscheiden die da zwischen schweren und leichten Grundfutter. Die Mischungen werden meißt mit Maulwurfserde oder Sand oder Loßasche gestreckt, damit sie nicht so sättigen.:m


----------

